# Cedar sawing and completed project.



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

It doesn't get more basic than this as far as utilizing lumber from the mill. Some friends of mine asked me to build a three bin compost station for them and wanted to stay away from PT lumber so I suggested ERC.
I went and picked these logs up in the morning from a local mill, sawed them in the late morning then dug holes for the posts and nailed up the boards in the afternoon. It took two days of doing this because I was short on my log estimation first day.
[attachment=11977]
[attachment=11978]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> It doesn't get more basic than this as far as utilizing lumber from the mill. Some friends of mine asked me to build a three bin compost station for them and wanted to stay away from PT lumber so I suggested ERC.
> I went and picked these logs up in the morning from a local mill, sawed them in the late morning then dug holes for the posts and nailed up the boards in the afternoon. It took two days of doing this because I was short on my log estimation first day.



At first I thought they were going to be stalls for miniature horses. Looks good Brian I like the tapered tops too.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't get more basic than this as far as utilizing lumber from the mill. Some friends of mine asked me to build a three bin compost station for them and wanted to stay away from PT lumber so I suggested ERC.
> ...


Thanks, I got my exercise in for the day too because I did it all with a hand saw. Trying to make Brink and Tom proud of me.:no dice. more please:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey mizer what thickness of boards did you use for the sides. I need to make one of these as well just trying to get a feel for what material sizes were used.


----------



## firemedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Thanks, I got my exercise in for the day too because I did it all with a hand saw. Trying to make Brink and Tom proud of me.:no dice. more please:



Nice... And if you meant me, then yes I'm impressed! :laughing:


----------



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Hey mizer what thickness of boards did you use for the sides. I need to make one of these as well just trying to get a feel for what material sizes were used.


I used 5/4 (1" 3/8" ths). The width of each bin was in the 6 foot range and it was around 7 foot deep and 48" tall.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I got my exercise in for the day too because I did it all with a hand saw. Trying to make Brink and Tom proud of me.:no dice. more please:
> ...


Yes I meant you Actually it wasn't to bad, cedar saws very easy and I had a very sharp saw. Plus it gave me an excuse to eat a little bit bigger breakfast knowing I would burn it off.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info mizer. Not sure what size i will need to build. I need a lot of compost my soil is so sandy I need to make ammendments if i want to grow a garden.


----------

